# [Lesertest] Cubitek Tattoo Pro CB-TA-P510



## GxGamer (27. Dezember 2010)

Lesertest Cubitek Tattoo Pro CB-TA-P510
​

-Um die Bilder in voller Größe zu sehen, müssen diese lediglich angeklickt werden-​

Inhaltsverzeichnis

Dieses Inhaltsverzeichnes ist interaktiv.
Klickt einfach den gewünschten Teil an um dorthin zu gelangen.

Einleitung
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Spezifikationen
Erster Eindruck
Das Gehäuse im Detail
Impressionen
Montage und Einbau
Temperaturen und Lautstärke
Fazit
Danksagung

Einleitung

Mit Cubitek betrat 2002 ein neuer Hersteller den hart umkämpften Gehäusemarkt.
 Zunächst nur auf den OEM-Markt spezialisiert, hat sich die Firma im Jahre 2010  reorganisiert,
 um ihre neuen Gehäuse im Retailmarkt unter ihrer eigenen Marke Cubitek anzubieten.

Unter ihrer eigenen Philosophie:
 "Wir wollen Produkte entwickeln die wir auch selbst kaufen würden,
 zu einem Preis den wir auch selber bezahlen würden.",
verfolgt Cubitek nun das Ziel, den Gehäusemarkt um eine Dimension zu erweitern.

Die Gehäuseserie "Tattoo" ist die erste Gehäuseserie von Cubitek,
der Name Tattoo leitet sich aus dem am Gehäuse lackierten Tattoo ab.
Dieses Tattoo wurde durch die Tattoo`s der Maori-Krieger inspiriert und soll dem PC-Besitzer Kraft verleihen.

Mit diesem Test möchte ich klären ob Cubitek diese hoch gesteckten Ziele 
und die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen kann und der Start in den Gehäusemarkt geglückt ist.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


Verpackung und Lieferumfang

Die Verpackung macht auf den ersten Blick nur einen durchschnittlichen Eindruck. 
Sie besteht aus einem gewöhnlichem aber stabilem Karton aus Pappe welcher schwarz bedruckt wurde.
 Die Vorderseite wird von einem Tattoo verziert, welches sich über die ganze Front und die erste Seite erstreckt.
 Auf der Rückseite findet man einige Abbildungen des Gehäuses sowie die markantesten Features. Sehr positiv aufgefallen ist mir, dass dort die maximale Höhe für CPU-Kühler und die maximalen Längen für  Grafikkarten und Netzteile angegeben sind. Auch präsentiert die Verpackung das Mini-USBkabel und die Lüfter mit ihren Staubfiltern auf dieser Seite.
Auf der vierten Seite sind die technischen Spezifikationen aufgedruckt und der Modellaufkleber mit EAN und Seriennummer ist hier angebracht. Die Spezifikationen sind in 5 Sprachen aufgedruckt, sehr ausführlich und gut leserlich.

Die Verpackung wirkt zwar nicht sehr edel, ist aber stabil und liefert alle wichtigen und wünschenswerten Infos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Bilder im Spoiler, zum anzeigen auf "Show" klicken.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Lieferumfang:*

Der Lieferumfang ist recht ordentlich ausgefallen.
Es ist fast alles vorhanden was man braucht, ich vermisse lediglich 
extra Schrauben für die PCI-Steckplätze.
Leider ist nicht der gesamte Lieferumfang in der Beschreibung aufgeführt.
Hier der Lieferumfang laut Beschreibung, welcher auch tatsächlich vorhanden ist:


9x Abstandshalter
4x 6-32 Schraube (Installation Netzteil)
33x M3 Schraube (Installation Mainboard und Laufwerke)
1x 6-32 Schraube (anderer Kopf, Installation Kensington Lock Buchse)
1x Kensington Lock Buchse (zum optionalen Selbsteinbau)
2x Kabelbinder
10x Laufwerksschienen 3,5"
1x Steckschlüssel (zum Anziehen der Abstandshalter mit Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher)
1x Gehäuselautsprecher
4x Daumenschraube unlackiert
1x 3,5 Zoll-Schacht und Blende (zum Einbau eines externen 3,5"-Gerätes)

Zusätzlich finden sich noch folgende Dinge in der Verpackung, welche nicht in der Beschreibung zu finden sind und deren Zweck nicht erklärt wird:


1x Ringgewicht (zum Binden und Beschweren der Kabel)
1x Mini-USB auf Micro-USB Adapter
4x kleine Klebefüsse aus Gummi (Zweck unbekannt)
2x schwarze Plastikscheiben im 2,5"-Format (Zweck unbekannt)
4x Daumenschraube schwarz lackiert (ersetzen die "Transportschrauben")
3x 3-Pin auf 4-Pin Molex Lüfteradapter
4x zusätzliche Schraube zur Befestigung eines Radiators
1x Bedienungsanleitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Bilder im Spoiler, zum anzeigen auf "Show" klicken.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Spezifikationen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe mal die Länge für die Grafikkarten nachgemessen.
Es sind tatsächlich 290mm Platz vorhanden, allerdings wird es dann vermutlich zu Problemen beim Einbau kommen. Man wird die Karte diagonal einsetzen müssen und dabei könnte es sein dass die Grafikkarte verkantet und nicht passt. Falls der Einbau dennoch glückt, ist der Platz für die PCIe-Stromstecker aber eventuell nicht ausreichend, falls die Anschlüsse an der Rückseite der Karte liegen. Ich empfehle, die auf der Verpackung angegebenen 285mm nicht zu überschreiten.

An Front und Deckel lassen sich ausschliesslich 140mm Lüfter installieren, am Heck hingegen lässt sich auch wahlweise ein 92mm oder ein 80mm Lüfter befestigen. Für Casemodder und Menschen die großen Wert auf das Design legen, ist es sicherlich ein interessantes Detail, dass der Innenraum des Cubitek Tattoo Pro komplett schwarz pulverbeschichtet ist.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Erster Eindruck

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv.
Schickes Design, hochwertiger Look, nix klappert. Die Meshfront glänzt den Benutzer an und die Kunststoffteile sind matt, wirken aber nicht billig. Die Hochglanzteile sowie das Seitenfenster sind von Schutzfolien beklebt.
Die Lackierung ist gleichmässig und weist keine gröberen Mängel auf.
Leidglich an der Befestigung des 3,5"-Käfigs befindet sich eine weiße Stelle. Farbtropfen und Kratzer habe ich keine entdecken können.
Die Seitenteile sind erfreulich passgenau und sehr leicht gängig. Starker Druck ist nicht nötig um die Teile abzuziehen. Die Tattoos in den hinteren, unteren Ecken der Seitenteile runden das saubere Gesamtbild ab.
Im Inneren sind alle Kanten sauber gefaltet, ich habe mich an keiner Stelle geschnitten. Alle Ausschnitte, Löcher und Kabelöffnungen sind entweder gefaltet oder gut entgratet.

Erster Eindruck: Sehr gutes Gehäuse ohne erkennbare Schwächen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Das Gehäuse im Detail

Kommen wir an dieser Stelle zuerst zu den kleinen Makeln, welche mir bei der ersten Besichtigung ins Auge gefallen sind.
Da hätten wir die weiße Stelle im Gehäuse an dem 3,5"-Käfig. Wenn eine HDD dort drüber liegt, sieht man die Stelle zwar nicht, es wäre aber besser, wenn gar keine weiße Stelle existieren würde. Als nächster Punkt wäre die Anleitung zu nennen, da sie nicht den kompletten Lieferumfang aufzeigt. Ich habe hier jetzt diese kleinen Plastikkärtchen und Gummifüße und weiss nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll.
Dann gibt es noch die Schutzfolien an dem Fenster im Seitenteil zu beanstanden. Die äussere Folie war nicht korrekt in der Mitte angebracht. Zunächst mussten die unteren Schrauben, an denen das Fenster befestigt ist, gelöst werden. Dadurch hat sich das Fenster leicht vom Seitenteil gelöst und durch den so entstandenen Spalt, lies sich die Folie dann entfernen. Ich würde es jedoch vorziehen, nicht am Fenster herumschrauben zu müssen.

Wo wir gerade beim Fenster sind: Ich habe auch einen Test/Review gelesen, in dem geschrieben wurde, das Fenster sei vernietet. Dies stimmt jedoch nicht. Das Fenster ist mit Schrauben angebracht, welche von den Plastikkappen die auf der Aussenseite zu sehen sind, festgehalten werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Und nun zu den anderen Details.
Als erstes fällt dem Nutzer das I/O-Panel ins Auge. Power- und Resetschalter sowie die USB- und Audioanschlüsse sind im oberen Deckel angebracht. Als Besonderheit hat Cubitek dem I/O-Panel ein Mini-USBkabel spendiert und eine passende Ablagefläche für Kleingeräte gleich dazu. Jetzt kann man sein Handy, den MP3-Player oder die externe Festplatte bequem anschliessen und ablegen. Auch den Schalter für die Lüfterbeleuchtung findet man hier. Er wurde gut von den anderen Knöpfen separiert links angebracht. So läuft man nicht Gefahr, versehentlich den Resetknopf zu betätigen. Hinter der Ablagefläche befindet sich auch schon der 140mm-Lüfter unter seinem Staubfilter. Der Lüfter ist übrigens nicht befestigt, sondern liegt lose in einer Halterung. Festgehalten wird er durch den Anpressdruck des Staubfilters.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die USB-Ports und die anderen Anschlüsse sind gut erreichbar und haben einen ausreichend großen Abstand zueinander.
 Auch etwas breitere Geräte blockieren die Nachbarsteckplätze nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hier stelle ich nun das erfreuliche Design der Schnellverschlüsse an den Steckplätzen für Erweiterungskarten vor. Steckkarten wie Grafik-, Netzwerk- oder Soundkarten lassen sich bequem und schnell mit den Schnellverschlüssen verriegeln. Nun kennt der ein oder andere aber sicher das Problem, dass diese Schnellverschlüsse zu schwach sind, um hohes Gewicht zu tragen und einige Grafikkarten dann etwas "hängend" wirken können. Bei den meisten Gehäusen in meiner Laufbahn hatte man meist nur die Wahl zwischen Schnellverschluss oder Schraube. Bei dem Cubitek Tattoo lassen die Schnellverschlüsse genug Platz für eine zusätzliche Schraube, so dass man beide Möglichkeiten gleichzeitig nutzen kann und zwar nur genau dort, wo man sie auch braucht. Leider sind aber keine Schrauben dafür im Lieferumfang enthalten. Auf der Höhe der Grafikkarte findet man auch die 2 runden Öffnungen für  Schläuche einer Wasserkühlung. Auf diese Art lassen sich externe Wasserkühlungen schnell und einfach installieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Vorbohrungen am Mainboardschlitten sind mit Buchstaben für die entsprechenden Einbauformate gekennzeichnet. Der Einbauhinweis ist dort auch eingestanzt, jedoch etwas undeutlich zu erkennen. Sehr schade finde ich den vorhandenen Rechtschreibfehler. Statt ATX, mATX und Mini-ITX steht dort ATX, mATX und Mini-ATX. Solche groben Schnitzer sollten eigentlich der Qualitätssicherung auffallen und nicht in den Endprodukten auftreten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Sehr schön: Im Lieferumfang findet man auch eine Blende, um ein externes 3,5"-Gerät in einem 5,25" Schacht unterzubringen. Der entsprechende Einbaurahmen befindet sich bereits montiert im obersten 5,25" Schacht. Es genügt die Blende abzunehmen, dann lässt sich der Schacht problemlos wie ein Laufwerk entfernen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das zu verwendende 3,5" Gerät lässt sich leicht in den Einbaurahmen einführen. Zum Befestigen verwendet man die mitgelieferten M3-Schrauben. Dann versenkt man das Konstrukt in einem 5,25" Schacht seiner Wahl, baut die 3,5" Blende ein und drückt dann von innen gegen den Einbaurahmen, bis das Gerät die gewünschte Position in der Blende erreicht hat. Nun noch den Schnellverschluss arretieren und fertig. Super gemacht. Dies klappte vortrefflich.
Leider ist aber nur ein 3,5" Schacht vorhanden. Wenn man beispielsweise eine Lüftersteuerung und einen internen Cardreader hat, wird man sich für ein Gerät entscheiden müssen. Vielleicht wird es in Zukunft aber auch die Möglichkeit geben, 3,5" Einbaurahmen samt Blende nachzubestellen. Momentan kann ich keine zum Gehäuse passenden Blenden finden. Ich kann bei Cubitek auch nicht nachfragen, denn auf der Website sehe ich entweder nur "Error 404" oder den Satz "under Construction".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die 140mm LED-Lüfter werden mit 2 Kabeln am Gehäuse angeschlossen, einmal 3-polig für die Drehung und einmal 2-polig für die Beleuchtung.
Die Stecker der Bedienelemente sind ausreichend lang und gut beschriftet. Erfreulich: Die Power-LED verwendet Einzelstecker um auf 2- und 3-polige Mainboardanschlüsse zu passen. Power- und HDD-LED sind beide rot. Die Power-LED befindet sich unten, die HDD-LED oben an der Front.
Die Gehäusefront lässt sich abnehmen, auf jeder Seite sind 3 gut erreichbare Widerhaken, welche gelöst werden müssen, damit die Front sich einfach abziehen lässt. So erreicht man auch den Frontlüfter um ihn reinigen oder austauschen zu können. Der Staubfilter lässt sich seperat abnehmen, ohne die komplette Front abnehmen zu müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Da ich nun noch die zusätzlichen Kabel der Lüftersteuerung verlegen musste, möchte ich nun zum Kabelmanagement kommen. Im Mainboardschlitten sind 3 große Öffnungen, durch die die Kabel verlegt werden können. Der Schritt der Kabelverlegung ist etwas fummelig und zeitaufwändig, macht sich aber bezahlt. Nachdem man mit dem eigentlichen Verlegen fertig ist, kann man die Kabel am Mainboardschlitten festziehen. Der Mainboardschlitten hat mehrere ausgestanzte Haken, an denen man die Kabel mit Kabelbindern festziehen kann. Cubitek legt freundlicherweise 2 schwarze Kabelbinder bei, in meinem Test habe ich aber ein paar mehr gebraucht. Wenn man mehrere dicke Kabel verlegt, muss man beim Schliessen der Seitenwand etwas stärker drücken, das ist aber noch in einem vertretbaren Rahmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Gehäusefüsse wurden extra erhöht, damit das Netzteil die Luft unter dem Gehäuse besser anziehen kann.
 Tatsächlich: Die Gehäusefüsse von Cubitek sind mit 15mm höher als die Füsse vom Coolermaster Elite 335 (9mm) und von meinem alten Cooltek CT-K1 (4mm).
Das Netzteil wird im Cubitek Tattoo Pro am Boden verbaut. Die Lüfteröffnung des Netzteils verfügt über einen bereits installierten Staubfilter. Die Montage des Netzteils ist ebenfalls einfach und unproblematisch. Ausser dem Staubfilter gibt es aber keine Zusatzfeatures für das Netzteil.
Neben dem Netzteil findet man auch den kleinen Schlitz, in welchem sich die Kensington Lock Buchse einbauen lässt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Im Deckel des Gehäuses, unterhalb des 140mm Lüfters, befindet sich ein Platz mit entsprechenden Bohrungen um einen 140mm oder einen 120mm Radiator aufzunehmen. Dieser Platz steht jedoch nur zur Verfügung, wenn man keinen großen CPU-Luftkühler benutzt, da dieser den Radiatorplatz sonst blockiert. Zusammen mit den Öffnungen für Schläuche ist dieses Gehäuse somit prima gewappnet um eine Wasserkühlung zu installieren. Um den Radiator zu installieren, reicht es aus, den Lüfter im Deckel kurz aus der Halterung zu nehmen, dies gibt die Öffnungen zum befestigen des Radiators frei.
Wer es gerne umständlich mag, kann aber auch den gesamten Deckel entfernen. Dazu einfach die grün markierten Widerhaken lösen und der Deckel ist vom Gehäuse gelöst. Es gibt 6 Widerhaken, 3 je Seite des Gehäuses. Auf dem Bild sind nur 4 zu sehen. Sie sind aber sehr leicht zu ertasten. Will man den Deckel abnehmen, sollte man aber vorher die Kabel des I/O-Panels und des 140mm Lüfters gelöst haben, da die Kabel sonst das komplette Entfernen des Deckels verhindern.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Auch die Beleuchtung möchte ich ansprechen.
Das was man auf den Produktbildern bei Caseking und der Herstellerseite sieht, ist etwas übertrieben, denn diese Bilder vermitteln den Eindruck, als würden die Lüfter den Innenraum hell erleuchten. Wenn man bei Dunkelheit die Beleuchtung einschaltet, sieht man zwar das Licht durch die Staubfilter. Es ist jedoch nicht genug Licht um den Innenraum zu beleuchten. Der Innenraum bleibt auch bei eingeschaltetem Licht finster. Will man diesen erleuchten, kommt man nicht um den Erwerb zusätzlicher Leuchtmittel herum.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Impressionen

Hier einige Eindrücke in Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Bilder im Spoiler, zum Anzeigen auf "Show" klicken.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Montage und Einbau

Der erste Schritt ist natürlich die Installation der Abstandshalter.
Dank dem mitgelieferten Steckschlüsseladapter ging dies mit einem Kreuzschlitzschraubendreher sehr einfach. Auch das I/O-Panel des Mainboards fand problemlos den Weg in seine Halterung.
Beim Einbau des Mainboards mit bereits installiertem CPU-Kühler bin ich dann auf unerwartete Schwierigkeiten gestossen. Zunächst lies sich das Mainboard nicht einsetzen, da es etwas in die Öffnungen für die Kabel ragt. Da in der obersten Öffnung die Kabel des I/O-Panels verlegt waren, hat das Mainboard dort nicht gepasst, die Kabel waren im Weg. Also mussten zunächst die Kabelbinder entfernt, die Kabel aus dem Schacht gezogen und anschliessend noch zur Seite geschoben werden.
Beim Einbau musste ich auch feststellen, dass der Innenraum etwas eng ist. Man hat nicht viel Platz für den Einbau und sollte entsprechend vorsichtig zu Werke gehen.

Nachdem das Mainboard an Ort und Stelle saß, musste auch der CPU-Kühler noch einmal runter. Grund: Die obere mittlere Schraube lies sich nicht anziehen, da der Schraubendreher keinen Platz hatte. Im Coolermaster Elite war dies nicht nötig.
Dann wurden die Kabel des Frontpanels wieder zurück durch die Kabelführung gelegt und gleich angeschlossen.
Dabei hat mich das Kabel für die Front-Audioanschlüsse negativ überrascht, denn es war zu kurz um es durch die komplette Kabelführung zu ziehen. Somit muss es lose im Gehäuse hängen.

Aufgrund des niedrigen Platzangebotes muss man auch beim Einbau der Grafikkarte stark aufpassen, nirgendwo anzuecken oder zu verkanten. Mit etwas Vorsicht funktioniert dies aber wunderbar.

Sehr schön einfach war hingegen der Einbau der Laufwerke.
Einfach das DVD-Laufwerk in den Schacht schieben, Verriegelung nach rechts schieben und arretieren - fertig. Der Einabu von Festplatten ist sogar noch simpler. Schienen an die HDD anlegen, in den Schacht schieben und einrasten lassen, fertig.

Jetzt wird es Zeit auszuprobieren, ob sich der CPU-Kühler im eingebauten Zustand ausbauen lässt. Der Kühler lässt sich ausbauen, allerdings ist es ziemlich unbequem, da es wie gesagt, ziemlich eng ist. Will man den Kühler nun komplett austauschen, steht man aber vor einem Problem, zumindest als AMD-Nutzer. Vielleicht tritt das Problem aber auch nur bei meinem Mainboard auf. Die Aussparung für das Retentionmodul gibt nicht das komplette Retentionmodul frei. Ein kleiner Teil des Moduls befindet sich nicht "im freien". Es war mir nicht möglich das Modul zu entfernen. Es wäre vielleicht gegangen wenn ich mit etwas Gewalt gedrückt und gezogen hätte, ich wollte aber nicht das Risiko eingehen, Mainboard oder Modul zu beschädigen.

Siehe dazu auch dieses kleine Video, welches das Feststecken des Retentionmoduls dokumentiert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bS2TDXhyMEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Fazit Einbau: 1 oder 2cm mehr in der Tiefe sowie der Breite würden dem Gehäuse gut tun. Der Einbau großer Towerkühler und großer Mainboards wäre dann einfacher. Auch das rechte Seitenteil hätte dann weniger den Druck der Kabel zu spüren. Der Einbau der Laufwerke funktioniert beispielhaft. Frei nach dem Motto "Flupsch und fertig", gleiten die Laufwerke in ihre Schächte und sitzen anständig fest. Auch die Schnellverschlüsse der 5,25" Schächte sind sehr stabil und zeigen nach mehrmaligem Betätigen keine Anzeichen von Schwäche. Die Öffnung für das Retentionmodul ist für mich leider unbrauchbar. Wenn ich nicht das Risiko eingehen möchte, das Mainboard zu zerkratzen, bin ich gezwungen das Mainboard für einen Kühlerwechsel auszubauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

Temperaturen

Der erste Temperaturtest wurde mit den bereits installierten Lüftern von Cubitek ausgeführt. Die Temperaturen haben sich tatsächlich vom Coolermaster Elite 335 unterschieden, die CPU-Temperatur ist angestiegen, Grafikkarten- und Mainboardtemperatur jedoch leicht gesunken. Da die CPU-Temperatur so stark schwankte, habe ich mal den Hecklüfter mit dem Coolermaster verglichen.

Beim Vergleich des 120mm Hecklüfters von Cubitek mit dem Coolermaster Sickleflow 120mm, welchen ich aus dem alten Gehäuse übernommen habe, fiel auf, dass der Cubitek 7 Lüfterblätter hat, welches bei den meisten Modellen der Fall ist. Der von Coolermaster hat jedoch 9 Lüfterblätter. Die gesunkenen Temperaturen verdankt der Coolermaster aber vor allem der höheren Drehzahl. Cubiteks 120mm dreht sich ständig bei ca. 1000 Upm, egal ob PWM ein- oder ausgeschaltet ist. Der Lüfter von Coolermaster dreht sich mit PWM mit ca. 1500Upm, ohne PWM mit ca. 2000Upm. In diesem Test war PWM stets ein und auf "Optimal" geschaltet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der linke Screenshot zeigt den Cubitek-Hecklüfter, der rechte zeigt den Coolermaster-Hecklüfter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Zimmertemperatur neben dem Gehäuse betrug während der Messungen 17,5°C.
Die Gehäuse befanden sich für die Temperaturmessung auf dem Schreibtisch.

Hier die gemessenen Temperaturen unter Last:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die gemessenen Temperaturen im Leerlauf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Temperaturen haben sich also durch den Coolermaster stark verbessert.
Das bessere Schaufeldesign und die höhere Drehzahl macht sich also bezahlt.  Allein der Wechsel des Hecklüfters senkt bei Last die CPU-Temperatur um 4°, die Grafikkartentemperatur immerhin um 2° und die Northbridgetemperatur ebenfalls um 4°. Aber auch im Leerlauf sind die Unterschiede erstaunlich. Eine 6°C niedrigere Prozessortemperatur ist beachtlich.

Vermutlich wird es dem aufmerksamen Leser bereits aufgefallen sein und er wird sich fragen: "Wieso probiert er nur einen anderen Hecklüfter aus?"
Nun, ich wollte auch den Frontlüfter austauschen. Leider gibt es an der Front aber keinen erreichbaren Lüfterplatz für 120mm Lüfter und über andere 140mm Lüfter verfüge ich nicht. Es sind zwar Bohrungen für 120mm Lüfter vorhanden, diese sind aber in den Innenraum des Gehäuses gerichtet. Dadurch sind diese von aussen nicht erreichbar und innen ist nicht genug Platz um einen 120mm Lüfter anzubringen. Also war der Frontlüfter für mich nicht austauschbar.

Dann wollte ich ja testen, ob es Einwirkungen auf die Temperaturen hat, wenn man den Luftstrom etwas blockiert. Dazu habe ich 3 weitere Festplatten in die 3,5" Schächte gebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das Ergebnis der Messung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Temperaturen sind gestiegen, allerdings nur minimal. 1°C bei CPU und Grafikkarte und 2° bei der Mainboardtemperatur. Ich habe mit einem stärkeren Anstieg gerechnet und bin daher positiv überrascht.

Die Laustärke kann ich nur subjektiv bewerten.
Trotz ihrer geringen Drehzahlen sind die Lüfter zwar hörbar aber nicht störend.
Ich empfinde die Geräuschkulisse als angenehm, Silent-Liebhabern wird es aber vermutlich zu laut sein.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Fazit

*Pro:*
+ Grundsolide
+ schickes Design
+ leichter Einbau Laufwerke
+ 3 Lüfter im Lieferumfang
+ gut ausgestattetes I/O-Panel
+ Lüfter beleuchtet
+ Staubfilter inklusive
+ gutes Kabelmanagement
+ extra Radiatorplatz im Deckel
*
Contra:*
- Lüfter etwas schwach
- Öffnung für Retentionmodul in diesem Test unbrauchbar
- Innenraum etwas eng, Einbau dadurch schwierig
- keine weiteren Lüfterplätze
- Beleuchtung zu schwach um den Innenraum zu erhellen

Mit der Tattoo-Serie ist Cubitek ein guter Wurf gelungen. Exzellentes Design und hohe Stabilität.
Dazu das gute I/O-Panel, integriertes Kabelmanagement und Unterstützung für eine Wasserkühlung.
Etwas ärgerlich finde ich aber die Öffnung für das Retentionmodul, dies scheint aber auch Systemabhängig zu sein.
Ich habe Bilder gesehen, in denen es genau gepasst hat (vermutlich Intel). Auch die praktisch nicht vorhandene Beleuchtung des Innenraums finde ich schade. Trotzdem erhält man mit dem Cubitek Tattoo Pro ein solides, schickes und praktisches Gehäuse, welches ich gerne weiterempfehle.

*
Verbesserungsvorschlag:*
Statt der mitgelieferten Lüfter könnte man eine rote Kaltlichtkathode mitliefern und den Preis etwas senken.
Dann kann man sich gleich Lüfter dazubestellen, mit denen man gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat, man hat eine bessere Beleuchtung des Innenraums und die Kühlleistung und Lüfterbeleuchtung hängt dann vom Benutzer und seinem gewählten Lüfter ab.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Danksagung

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Caseking und PCGH für das Veranstalten des Lesertests und das Bereitstellen des Gehäuses bedanken.
 Ich bedanke mich auch bei den Lesern und freue mich über jede Meinung und Kritik.
http://caseking.de/shop/catalog/​ 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## GxGamer (2. Januar 2011)

Test ist online, viel Spass


----------



## Skysnake (2. Januar 2011)

Das ging aber scnell 

Der Test sieht schonmal richtig gut aus. Vorallem das mit dem Video gefällt mir richtig gut  Habs zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber die Idee ist gut.

Auch schön übersichtlich und vom Umfang her auf jedenfall sehr ansprechend (sprich schön lang und nicht kurz ).

Ich hab allerdings noch keine Bilder und Grafiken  werd daher das Lesen des Tests verschieben, bis die da sind.


----------



## Ossiracer (2. Januar 2011)

"soll ihren Besitzern Kraft verleihen" ..
Also entweder is dat Teil übelst schwer oder die haben einen anner Birne... Schön ausschaun tuts auf alle Fälle.. hätts au fast gekauft, is dann doch das Midgard geworden c:


----------



## Pikus (2. Januar 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings noch keine Bilder und Grafiken  werd daher das Lesen des Tests verschieben, bis die da sind.



Voll und ganz /sign


----------



## GxGamer (2. Januar 2011)

Öh Moment, ich glaub ich kapier jetzt erst was ihr damit meint 

Sekunde mal 

Edit: Sorry, dachte die Bilder sind per Verlinkung sichtbar, auch wenn das Album "privat" ist...
Jetzt müssts klappen. Sorry war das erste und einzige private Album


----------



## Pikus (2. Januar 2011)

Ah, jetzt kann man den test in seiner ganzen pracht sehen


----------



## AeroX (2. Januar 2011)

Guter Test. Nicht mein Geschmack aber egal.. 
mfg


----------



## facehugger (13. Januar 2011)

Guter, informativer und sehr schön fotografierter Test Die schwachen 140er-Lüfter würde ich allerdings gegen Prolimatechs Red Vortex austauschen...


----------



## GxGamer (14. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Blumen.
Die Bilder wollte ich zuerst mit weißem Hintergrund machen, wie bei den Bildern meiner Grafikkarten. Leider sind die Dimensionen eines Gehäuses dann doch ein wenig größer 

Auf dem Tisch hats nicht geklappt, weil einfach nicht genug Platz für weißen Hintergrund da war und auf dem Boden gings nicht wegen meinem Teppich. Weißes Paier ausgelegt, Gehäuse drauf und es ist dann halt im Teppich "versunken" und hat das Papier dabei zerknittert, deshalb hat das nicht geklappt 

Darum hab ich mich dann entschieden, einfach meinen Wohnzimmertisch zu benutzen, der ist einigermassen hell und neutral.

Und was die Lüfter betrifft:
Ich hab da nur eine Änderung vor, ich werd mir wieder so einen Coolermaster Sickleflow bestellen, diesmal aber mit roten LEDs. Vielleicht auch 2, um dann den Lüfter am CPU-Kühler zu ersetzen


----------



## Jarafi (15. Januar 2011)

Also mir gefällt dein Test ,

Hab genau die selben Kritikpunkte wie du fast, und wir haben auch noch fast das selbe System .
Grüße


----------



## schlappe89 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es am verbauten Mainboard liegt aber ich hatte die gleichen Probleme mit dem Retentionmodul bei dem gleichen Board im Lian Li P50 Gehäuse.


----------



## GxGamer (15. Januar 2011)

Ja, diese Öffnungen für die Retentionmodule scheinen nicht genormt zu sein.
Daher schwanken die bei verschiedenen Herstellern/Modellen.

Ich müsste ein Gehäuse haben, an dem die Öffnung bis zwischen die oberen Mainboardschrauben geht.
Beim Midgard geht die Öffnung weiter nach oben, man sieht deutlich das die Öffnung hier zwischen den Bohrungen für das Mainboard liegt. Ich hoffe, wenn sich diese Öffnungen durchsetzen, dass diese bald auch einer Norm entsprechen müssen, denn den aktuellen "Ich muss ausprobieren ob das Loch auch passt"-Status finde ich persönlich sehr schlimm.

Für viele ist diese Öffnung nämlich ein kritisches Kaufkriterium (für mich inzwischen auch), denn es ist unglaublich nervig, für einen Kühlerwechsel alles ausbauen zu müssen. Wenn man sich dann gezielt ein solches Gehäuse kauft und das passt dann nicht, ist dies ein recht frustrierendes Erlebnis.


----------



## Jarafi (17. Januar 2011)

Ja, das mit der Verarbeitung hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber das war mehr meine eigene Dummheit das das Teil Adee gesgat hat,d eshalb die 10/10, bei dir ist ja noch alles ganz.

An deinem Test gefällt mir sehr gut, das du ein Video gemacht hast und auch was oben in die Ablage gelegt hast .
Was passiert jetzt eigentlich weiter mit den Lesertests?


----------



## Razorblade12 (23. Januar 2011)

Der Test ist sehr gut gelungen. Und deckt teilweise die selben Probleme auf, die ich mit dem Gehäuse habe. 

Allerdings kann man den 5.25" -> 3.5" Einbauadapter auch einfach nach vorne herausschieben  Da muss man nichts abbauen. 
Persönlich finde ich das I/O-Panel etwas klapprig. 

Soweit ich herausbekommen habe sind die 2 Gummimatten dazu da um 2.5" Laufwerke (SSDs) anzuschrauben, Aussage Cubitek -- Dazu gibt es unten im 3.5" Schacht 4 Schraubenlöcher. Die Laufwerke passen, aber die Kabel dann nicht mehr so gut.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Januar 2011)

Razorblade12 schrieb:


> Der Test ist sehr gut gelungen. Und deckt teilweise die selben Probleme auf, die ich mit dem Gehäuse habe.
> 
> Allerdings kann man den 5.25" -> 3.5" Einbauadapter auch einfach nach vorne herausschieben  Da muss man nichts abbauen.
> Persönlich finde ich das I/O-Panel etwas klapprig.
> ...



So, von mir gabs soeben ein kleines Update.
4 neue Bilder für den Bereich Netzteil. Sind zu finden beim Part der Gehäusefüsse. Auch den Text habe ich an einigen Stellen angepasst oder erweitert.

Auch den Fehler mit dem Einbaurahmen habe ich geändert. 
Aber ich finde nach wie vor keine Bohrungen für 2,5" Geräte.


----------



## Razorblade12 (24. Januar 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Aber ich finde nach wie vor keine Bohrungen für 2,5" Geräte.



ich kann jetzt leider kein Foto machen. 
Aber die sind im Gehäuse unten am Boden, zwischen den beiden vorderen Füßen. Also genau unter den 3.5" Platten - man muss gut hinschauen. Dort sind vier Löcher. Da kann man die Gummimatten drauflegen - die Bohrungen passen - und ein 2.5" Laufwerk anschrauben.

Edit(h) sagt:
Du hast sogar selber ein Foto davon gemacht  
Abschnitt "Das Gehäuse im detail" das erste Bild --> da hst Du eines der Löcher fotografiert, bzw. sogar 2, wenn man genau hinschaut.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Januar 2011)

Uh jetzt seh ich die auch 
Das ist eben das Problem wenn die Anleitung sowas nicht erklärt.
Aber wozu jetzt die Plastikkarten dienen sollen weiss ich immer noch nicht. Da fällt mir spontan nur Isolierung ein. Vibrationsdämpfung kann es nicht sein, denn die Karten sind nicht aus Gummi, zumindest nicht bei mir.

Versteh auch nicht warum es 2 Karten gibt, wenn nur 1 Platz da ist


----------



## Razorblade12 (24. Januar 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Uh jetzt seh ich die auch
> Das ist eben das Problem wenn die Anleitung sowas nicht erklärt.
> Aber wozu jetzt die Plastikkarten dienen sollen weiss ich immer noch nicht. Da fällt mir spontan nur Isolierung ein. Vibrationsdämpfung kann es nicht sein, denn die Karten sind nicht aus Gummi, zumindest nicht bei mir.
> 
> Versteh auch nicht warum es 2 Karten gibt, wenn nur 1 Platz da ist



Ja, die Anleitung ist diesbezüglich etwas dürftig, Du glaubst nicht, wie ich danach gesucht habe. 
Damit stehst Du vor dem selben Problem, wie ich - wozu zwei Karten?
Diese Kärtchen sollen wohl isolieren und Vibrationen gibt es z.B. bei rotierenden 2.5" Laufwerken.

Wozu die vier runden Plastik-Dinger sind, weiß ich bis heute nicht.


----------



## darkKO (30. September 2011)

Sehr schöner und ausführlicher Test! 

Bin grad am überlegen mir das Gehäuse zu holen, allerdings hab ich Angst, dass das mit meiner Nordwand nicht hinhaut, da die Schrauben da etwas weiter herrausragen. Meinst du das passt ?


----------



## GxGamer (1. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die nicht weiter rausragen als die Abstandshalter breit sind, sollte es keine Probleme geben.
Du kannst ja testweise einen Abstandshalter an die angezogene Schraube halten und schauen ob sie überragt.


----------



## darkKO (1. Oktober 2011)

Gute Idee, Danke. Das mach ich.


----------

